# Viable Hunter unit



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

Ok for skaven I was thinking, I like assasinating, so I though maybe a Gutter Runner unit with an Assasin, would this work or would this be a waiste of points, and if it works what equipment for the assasin and the gutter runners


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

So, you like-like stabbing backses? I'm the same. I'd suggest one of the 'Bane' poisons (I think there's more than one, or is it just Dwarfbane?) depending on your opponent. Try and aim for more expensive wizards/war machines or groups of cheaper ones, this looks like it could be 'I'll kill you and then get killed myself but it doesn't matter because I'm cheaper than you'. Glass Cannon.

Midnight


----------

